# Does the new Fluval edge 12 gallon have sufficient lighting?



## fronty (Dec 20, 2011)

I just purchased a Fluval edge 12 gallon aquarium (LED light). Does this aquarium have sufficient lighting for a planted aquarium. I am just starting my research on planted aquariums, so I do not know which types of plants I will grow.


----------



## igolf2 (Oct 26, 2011)

IMO ---- No I was very dissapointed in the led light system on the 12 gal. edge. I added a 24w CFL that sits on the glass top in front of the cover and looks like it was made for the edge tank. Plants are doing great with the LED's and the additional light.


----------



## ciscokid (Aug 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ctdd9jUGd6Y
Its a saltwater tank, but you can do the same mods.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

ciscokid said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ctdd9jUGd6Y
> Its a saltwater tank, but you can do the same mods.


no u cant use those LED's minus bling effect.

If the LED has no heat sink, its worthless because they are not high powered. 

There is a very large difference between a high powered and non high powered LED. 

Example... these are called 5050SMD's... they have no heat sink.. they are used more for CARS and lighting accents...









The penetration depth is dismal...









compared to a high powered which requires a heat sink:









with this type of penetration: 









The Cree types we use are also high powered... and require a once again a HEAT SINK:









But they also have good penetration like this:










Once again.. if u dont see a HEAT SINK... its GARBAGE. 
If it looks like a light bright type bulb... and im talking the OG LED style.. and not the high powered style, its again garbage.. 



Dont tell people to get the cheap LED's cuz they DONT work and its just headaches.


----------

